# Diet fizzy drinks make you 60% MORE likely to get diabetes than regular versions



## DeusXM (Feb 8, 2013)

> Diet fizzy drinks can raise the risk of diabetes by 60 per cent, startling new research has revealed.
> 
> A study of more than 66,000 women found those who drank artificially sweetened drinks were more likely to develop the disease than those who indulged in regular, 'full fat' versions.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ORE-likely-diabetes-regular-fat-versions.html

What I found more interesting about this article was this statement:



> The paper noted previous research which had showed that aspartame - the most wisely used artificial sweetener - has a similar effect on blood glucose and insulin levels as the sucrose used in regular sweeteners.



Awesome! So now I can use diet Coke to treat hypos? Or does this mean that regular Coke won't affect my blood sugar? Please tell me because obviously I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 8, 2013)

What a load of tosh! Did you see the part where they said they didn't considered the rest of the women's diet? They could be scarfing madeleines all day!


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's the other part that isn't dealt with. Are people who drink diet soft drinks less inclined to have comprehensively healthy lifestyles because they feel the 'diet' drink is enough (assuming T2 is caused by a poor lifestyle, which I'm not convinced is the case)? Or does aspartame indeed have repercussions on insulin resistance? Defintely a case for more research here - the latter idea has major implications for all of us.


----------



## Abi (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn!

I'll just have to swap my pepsi max for beer!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a young pal who's a junk food fiend. Chips with everything, deep fried Mars bars, crisps, whole packets of Jammy Dodgers yet always has 'diet' drinks because her mum's T2 and she doesn't want to end up the same way. 

My gentle hints that it's not just the sugary drinks fall on deaf ears and she turns green at the sight of a lettuce leaf.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 8, 2013)

oh bums - over the years I have drunk gallons of diet coke and others.

I am trying to drink more filtered water, but there will be something wrong with that too.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hazel said:


> oh bums - over the years I have drunk gallons of diet coke and others.
> 
> I am trying to drink more filtered water, but there will be something wrong with that too.



The only one I like is sugar free Irn Bru. Guess I'll need to stop that now.  I bough sugar free squash last weekend. I bet that's out too.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> What a load of tosh! Did you see the part where they said they didn't considered the rest of the women's diet? They could be scarfing madeleines all day!


I agree - wot a load of rubbish.  Loads of people kid themselves into thinking they can eat whatever they want if they make a gesture towards a low fat/sugar diet by having 'diet' drinks.  It's the rest of the diet (and all the other risk factors) that contribute to their developing T2 D.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 9, 2013)

Aspartame raises blood sugar levels! make yur blood boil don't it.
How do they narrow it down to aspartame?  there are other sweeteners in there?  or is this just another statistical survey and not 'real' research.

Maybe it's something else in diet drinks like carrots that does it


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 9, 2013)

I also found this reported elsewhere that the Daily Mail omitted:



> The study?s authors cautioned that more research was needed in order to prove a true causal link between diet sodas and Type 2 diabetes. ?Information on beverage consumption was not updated during the follow-up, and dietary habits may have changed over time,? they admitted in their report. ?We cannot rule out that factors other than ASB [artificially sweetened beverages] are responsible for the association with diabetes.?[\Quote]


----------



## megga (Feb 9, 2013)

If you want to be safe, two thing to remember
1) Dont drink anything, reserch has shown everything is bad for you
2) Dont eat anything .

Then we should all be safe


----------

